# Gnat repellant



## james.w (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anybody know if this stuff would be safe to use in reptile cages to repel gnats?

http://www.kill-fireants.com/mosquito_repellent.htm#Active


----------



## Vermundor (Aug 23, 2011)

It says that it contains no toxins and its safe for pets and children, so that'd be a yes. Its a repellent though, so it won't really 100% get rid of the problem. If you're looking for a really cheap way to get rid of gnats, try this contraption:
http://pestcemetery.com/gnat-trap-gnat-trap-gnat-trap/

I used it in my kitchen and it worked very well. You could probably tape it on the inside of your tegu's cage if thats where the problem is, than empty it twice a day until the amount of gnats virtually disappear. Its cheap, its pet safe, and it works.

You could also use both as a combo. That'd probably get rid of the gnat infestation.


----------

